
Some Kauai residents unhappy about wall being built by Facebook billionaire - blackbagboys
http://westhawaiitoday.com/news/local-news/some-kauai-residents-unhappy-about-wall-being-built-facebook-billionaire
======
therobot24
tell trump! Zuck did it first!

